# Used pool filter sand to spot level?



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

I'm about to change out the 600lbs of sand in my pool filter. This will be my first time ever doing so, but the plan is to throw 'er down on the lawn to level out some spots. Is this a good or bad idea? :mrgreen:


----------



## magoodall65 (Jul 19, 2018)

After doing a quick search (not an expert by any means) I don't think you will have any problems doing so but results may not be what you are looking for. The sand is supposed to be changed because the edges of the sand that would stop things from returning to the pool get worn down and rounded. That being said it may wash away and collect in low spots of the lawn since those edges that have worn down would also help to keep it in place.


----------



## Chncdafied (Jun 12, 2019)

I am the owner of a small pool company and have been in the business 15 years. I've done many sand changes and can really only see one issue that might come up. The sand is your filter media and therefore will absorb and pick up everything in your pool water. I've dumped 1000's of pounds of used sand into customers yards and raked it out with no ill effects except for 1 instance. The sand is that case came from a very neglected pool and I could smell the chemicals in the sand, mainly chloramines. If your sand looks like regular sand and has no odor I would say your ok, but there's always a chance. Hope this can help you out.


----------



## Chncdafied (Jun 12, 2019)

Let the sand dry out before you try and take it out of the tank, it makes the job a lot easier.


----------



## BigBadJohn (May 28, 2019)

I did this with my pool filter sand when I changed it about 2 years ago and used the old sand to raise one low spot. I didn't have any negative effects, but the stolons didn't really want to run across this sand until i mixed in some old potting soil from some potted plants I was changing out a couple months later. Once I did that, the grass covered up the sand as originally expected.


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

Thanks for all of your input. I am cautious about the potential odor problem. I put down enough milorganite as it is so maybe the neighbors will just think it's that


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Cdub5_ said:


> Thanks for all of your input. I am cautious about the potential odor problem. I put down enough milorganite as it is so maybe the neighbors will just think it's that


From a well maintained pool, where the water chemistry is balanced and the filter was backwashed before the sand removed, then it should not be any different from any other sand


----------

